
Ask HN: What’s the best online purchase and checkout experience - waqasaday
Especially for consumer products (clothing and hardware etc).
======
mod
Amazon. I buy a lot there so it has my details already. Sometimes lets me
short-circuit with "one-click" ordering. Saves my secondary addresses (I often
buy things on behalf of family and have it shipped to them). Review system is
easy. Usually my questions are already answered in the question area or
reviews. Etc etc.

Basically I can do all of my comparison/shopping on Amazon and most of the
time, I haven't missed out on anything.

The other online place I shop the most is Ebay. Unsurprising probably, but I'm
shopping ebay for vintage objects (usually tools). Nobody else can compare in
that category.

------
slackoverflower
Amazon definitely.

------
ikeboy
Amazon by far.

